# Drass information



## EL_Chingon

I have been in contact with Drass to find out how to obtain there watches and this is what they tolda me.

Hi Kevin ,

Thanks for your interest in the MILLEMETRI watch!
In addition to the exclusive MILLEMETRI DRASS, with the patented DRASS finished case, DRASS have introduced the new BRONZE, OXPRO and INOX editions.
All the watches belong to a limited numbered edition assigned by Drass Galeazzi and sale is normally preferred to divers or operators of the Diving Industry.
In fact as standard practice we require a C.V. or a diver certificate to assign the watch, but for each lot there is also a small percentage of watches available for sale.

Please find below some interesting information on the Millemetri Watch.


*Movement Automatic* winding ANONIMO F1 01.1 on ETA 2824-2, colimaçon finish on rotor and bridge, adjusted 4 positions. It is a Swiss mechanism made by the elite watchmaker from Florence Anonimo.

*Functions* Hours, minutes, seconds, date. Dial Arabic numerals at cardinal points, markers, baton hour and minute hands and dot on nickel second hand all treated with luminous coating. Date window between h.3 and h.4.
*Watch case* the watch case is the legendary Opera Meccana, sand-blasted and satinated AISI316 stainless steel; 42.00 mm. diameter, screw locked back cover.
Screw locked crown and manual helium expulsion valve. 4 mm thick domed sapphire crystal.
The satination process is a patented process named Drass, giving to the watch a unique colour. The case is the same make of the original old Panerai manufactured by the same artisan workshop. 

*Water Resistance* 120 ATM, the only watch worldwide tested in Drass diving bell test simulator.

The retail price of the watch is € 2,600 (two thousand six hundreds) excluded VAT and shipping costs.
For Divers and Offshore Operators the watch price is *€ 2.100,00* (two thousands) and it will be shipped in its exclusive wooden box.
The bronze one will be available from January 2009 while the Inox and the OxPro will be available starting from September 2008, we accept also reservation with a 10% of extra cost advanced.

You'll find enclosed the Millemetri brochure with some other information about the watch and about us. Please feel free to ask me further information!

A few pieces are still available at present, but we cannot assure availability of the watch in the next future.
Looking forward to receive your comment
Best regards


So i don't know how difficult it will be to obtain one of these watches with out a diving cert.


----------



## obie

I heard through the grapevine that Anonimo will be releasing a limited edition of these for sale through their AD network, so they are coming.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Thanks for the heads up. I may just have the opportunity to grab my Grail.


----------



## fivelittlefish

So i don't know how difficult it will be to obtain one of these watches with out a diving cert.[

Exactly the same reply I got from them. You don't need a cert, just be polite and determined. They say they will release "a small amount" to the public. I got as far as being sent an invoice before the rising Euro made it too expensive.


----------



## NWP627

fivelittlefish said:


> So i don't know how difficult it will be to obtain one of these watches with out a diving cert.[
> 
> Exactly the same reply I got from them. You don't need a cert, just be polite and determined. They say they will release "a small amount" to the public. I got as far as being sent an invoice before the rising Euro made it too expensive.


Excellent advice. It does sound like they are willing to sell a few at the higher price to the non-divers of the world.
N


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

guys, r they referring to Leisure divers as in with PAdi Certification or commerial/industrial divers ? If its with Padi cert., it makes the purchase alot easier. ;-)


----------



## Willith

Kermit e Froggy said:


> guys, r they referring to Leisure divers as in with PAdi Certification or commerial/industrial divers ? If its with Padi cert., it makes the purchase alot easier. ;-)


That's the same thing I was thinking. I have my advanced open water and wreck diver certification, would those work? ;-) :think: :-d


----------



## fivelittlefish

Kermit e Froggy said:


> guys, r they referring to Leisure divers as in with PAdi Certification or commerial/industrial divers ? If its with Padi cert., it makes the purchase alot easier. ;-)


Actual commercial divers, as in people who go down in diving vessels to fix pipelines, explore the ocean floor, etc etc. I'm a qualified scuba diver as well, which I mentioned to them. They were "amused" more than anything... Alessia jokingly asked me how deep I had dived.

Seriously - you won't have a problem getting one of these watches out of them, but they are limited in number.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

fivelittlefish said:


> Actual commercial divers, as in people who go down in diving vessels to fix pipelines, explore the ocean floor, etc etc. I'm a qualified scuba diver as well, which I mentioned to them. They were "amused" more than anything... Alessia jokingly asked me how deep I had dived.
> 
> Seriously - you won't have a problem getting one of these watches out of them, but they are limited in number.


Hmmm... My guess is that Alessia might be giggling away. Well, they did not mentioned what sort of certification so it's still worth amusing whoever on the other side. We can tell them we hunt for Oysters :-d on the seabed.


----------



## Firenze

kmroldan said:


> Hi Kevin ,
> 
> [...]
> The retail price of the watch is € 2,600 (two thousand six hundreds) excluded VAT and shipping costs.
> 
> For Divers and Offshore Operators the watch price is *€ 2.100,00* (two thousands) and it will be shipped in its exclusive wooden box.
> The bronze one will be available from January 2009 while the Inox and the OxPro will be available starting from September 2008, we accept also reservation with a 10% of extra cost advanced.
> 
> [...]


When I read about the price of the Drass Millemetri I was puzzled! As I remember, it used to be priced at 2000 euros less than half a year go.

See below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=118890&highlight=drass+galeazzi


----------



## fivelittlefish

Kermit e Froggy said:


> guys, r they referring to Leisure divers as in with PAdi Certification or commerial/industrial divers ? If its with Padi cert., it makes the purchase alot easier. ;-)





Firenze said:


> When I read about the price of the Drass Millemetri I was puzzled! As I remember, it used to be priced at 2000 euros less than half a year go.
> 
> See below.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=118890&highlight=drass+galeazzi


Yes, I was quoted €2000 a month ago.


----------



## Firenze

That is quite bizarre. I wonder how many timepieces they will be able to sell at such an increased price.


----------



## martbroad

The price was €2000.00 and was quite easily obtainable just by paying the asking price €600.00 is one helluva hike and i assume reflects Anonimo's price rises.

The link gives the current owners
http://www.drassgaleazzi.com/paginadrasswatch_list.asp?C_ID=9&S_ID=58&SS_ID=16

Its a super watch but at €2600.00 i am not so sure.

Martin


----------



## Alessia Stefanini

Hi guys  , it's Alessia from Drass Galeazzi.
First of all let me thank you for your interest in the Millemetri Watch!
I would like to let you know that we started the sales of the watch at € 2000 for divers only as a promotional price.
Now the price increased a bit more because we received the imposed 2008 price by the watch Manufacturer.
Considering the limited edition, the quality of the watch and the branding we consider that we offer a very competitive price for the watch.
Anyhow we're available to treat the price during individual negotiation.(if you are nice enough  )
my e-mail address is [email protected] , do get in touch!:thanks


----------



## Firenze

Alessia,
thanks for the clarification. It is good to read directly from the Drass company.


----------

